# Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος



## Costas (Jul 26, 2012)

Κάτω εκεί στον παλιό ιππόδρομο όπου θα γίνει η Εθν. Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελλάδας, το Λυρικό Θέατρο κ.ά. Εικονική περιήγηση ελληνιστί.


----------



## Earion (Jul 26, 2012)

Ωραιότατο το βίντεο. Το έδειξαν πέρσι τέτοιον καιρό σε γιγαντοοθόνη, σε μια μεγάλη παρουσίαση που έγινε επί τόπου από το ίδρυμα Σταύρου Νιάρχου με πολύ κόσμο. Μια λεπτομέρεια που λίγοι εντόπισαν ήταν ότι από την πρώτη μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή της εκδήλωσης κανείς από το ίδρυμα δεν μίλησε για *Εθνική *Βιβλιοθήκη και *Εθνική *Λυρική Σκηνή (ή Εθνική Όπερα τέλος πάντων). Ο λόγος ήταν πάντα για "τη Βιβλιοθήκη και την Όπερα του Κέντρου Πολιτισμού του Ιδρύματος Σταύρου Νιάρχου".


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ο λόγος ήταν πάντα για "τη Βιβλιοθήκη και την Όπερα του Κέντρου Πολιτισμού του Ιδρύματος Σταύρου Νιάρχου".


Είναι όρος της Σύμβασης Δωρεάς που κυρώθηκε με νόμο:
Άρθρο 14, παρ.1: Το Κ.Π. στο σύνολό του, δηλαδή οι Εγκαταστάσεις, οι Βοηθητικές Εγκαταστάσεις και το Πάρκο Σταύρος Νιάρχος, θα φέρει εις το διηνεκές την ονομασία «Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος» και στα αγγλικά την ονομασία «Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center».
2. Οι επωνυμίες των νομικών προσώπων της Ε.Β.Ε. και της Ε.Λ.Σ. θα παραμείνουν ως έχουν αλλά, όσον αφορά σε εκδηλώσεις και υλικό που με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο σχετίζονται με τις νέες εγκαταστάσεις, θα χρησιμοποιούνται κατά περίπτωση σε συνδυασμό με την
ονομασία «Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος».​


----------



## Earion (Jul 26, 2012)

Α μπράβο, Παλαβρίτσα. Πολύ σε ευχαριστώ για την τεκμηρίωση. Και με τη βούλα της αστυνομίας δηλαδή...


----------



## Earion (Jul 26, 2012)

Απαντήστε αυθόρμητα χωρίς να σκεφτείτε. Πώς σας αρέσει, τι προτιμάτε: Ίδρυμα Σταύρ*ος* Νιάρχ*ος* ή Ίδρυμα Σταύρ*ου* Νιάρχ*ου*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2012)

Θάνατος στη γενική!


----------



## Themis (Jul 26, 2012)

Γενική και ξερό ψωμί!  Ή μήπως θα αρχίσουμε να λέμε "Ίδρυμα Ωνάση*ς*";


----------



## Earion (Jul 26, 2012)

Δόκτορα, ειδικά εσένα σε έχω ξαναρωτήσει γι' αυτό και μου ξέφυγες. :devil:
Στάδιο (ή Γήπεδο, δεν είναι αυτό που μ' ενδιαφέρει) Καραϊσκάκη ή Στάδιο Γ. Καραϊσκάκης; 
Γήπεδο Απόστολος Νικολαΐδης; Αεροδρόμιο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος; Νοσοκομείο Γιώργος Γεννηματάς; 

Αν ναι, τότε γιατί όχι: Μέγαρο Όθωνας Σταθάτος, Μουσείο Γιάννης Τσαρούχης, Αμφιθέατρο Αλέξανδρος Σβώλος (στη Νομική), αίθουσα Αλεξάνδρα Τριάντη (στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής), λεωφόρος Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής, οδός Λέλα Καραγιάννη, βραβείο Δημήτρης Χορν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2012)

Ωραία ιδέα, να συζητήσουμε τις λεπτές διαφορές στη χρήση της γενικής.

Καταρχήν, από τη λίστα σου (όπως καλά γνωρίζεις) χρησιμοποιούνται ήδη τα:
Γήπεδο Καραϊσκάκη *και* Γήπεδο Γ. Καραϊσκάκης (σπανιότερα τα Γήπεδο* Γ.* Καραϊσκάκη και Γήπεδο Καραϊσκάκης), αλλά:
Γήπεδο Απόστολος Νικολαΐδης, Αεροδρόμιο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος, Νοσοκομείο Γιώργος Γεννηματάς

Τα υπόλοιπα, όλα με γενική. Για το γιατί, υποθέτω, επειδή στα νεότερα, το όνομα (στην ονομαστική) περιβάλλουν ορατά ή αόρατα εισαγωγικά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2012)

Εγώ υπέρ της γενικής, αλλά φυσικά η επίσημη ονομασία θα είναι αυτό με τα εισαγωγικά. Η χρήση όμως συχνά δεν ακολουθεί την επίσημη ονομασία. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχουμε ξεχάσει τα κτητικά επίθετα στα κληροδοτήματα; Αφού λέμε Καραμανδάνειο, Διακίδειος, Στρούμπειο, Κωνσταντοπούλειο (αντίσταση στον Αθηνοκεντρισμό, όλα αυτά είναι από την Πάτρα), γιατί όχι και Νιάρχειο; Ίσως γιατί δεν ακούγεται και τόσο ωραίο. Βεβαίως από αυτά που αναφέρω πολλά ΔΕΝ είναι τα επίσημα ονόματα των ιδρυμάτων, είναι αποτέλεσμα της κοινής χρήσης. Βέβαια οι απόγονοι του Νιάρχου έχουν άποψη, και πιο ανακατεμένοι με το ίδρυμα είναι κι όπως μου δείχνει και το \3, τους απασχολεί η υστεροφημία τους. Την κοινή χρήση όμως δεν μπορούν να την ελέγξουν. 

Η Ελλάδα- όπως και κάθε χώρα- δεν είναι σε θέση να αρνείται τέτοιες δωρεές, αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα μου άρεσε αν η Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη αναφέρεται στο εξής σαν Βιβλιοθήκη του Κέντρου Πολιτισμού/ του Ιδρύματος Νιάρχου. Πέρα από το ότι είναι υποβάθμιση, θα μοιάζει σα να χάρισε το κράτος την εθνική βιβλιοθήκη σε ιδιωτικό φορέα. Φυσικά ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι ο Μήτσος κανόνες δεν κοιτά, κι όσο ο Μήτσος θα πηγαίνει στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη για αναζήτηση στα αρχεία ή όταν θα αρχίσει να λέει ότι πηγαίνει από το Ίδρυμα Νιάρχου, δεν πα να λέει ο νόμος ό,τι θέλει.


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2012)

Earion said:


> Δόκτορα, ειδικά εσένα σε έχω ξαναρωτήσει γι' αυτό και μου ξέφυγες. :devil:
> Στάδιο (ή Γήπεδο, δεν είναι αυτό που μ' ενδιαφέρει) Καραϊσκάκη ή Στάδιο Γ. Καραϊσκάκης;
> Γήπεδο Απόστολος Νικολαΐδης; Αεροδρόμιο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος; Νοσοκομείο Γιώργος Γεννηματάς;
> 
> Αν ναι, τότε γιατί όχι: Μέγαρο Όθωνας Σταθάτος, Μουσείο Γιάννης Τσαρούχης, Αμφιθέατρο Αλέξανδρος Σβώλος (στη Νομική), αίθουσα Αλεξάνδρα Τριάντη (στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής), λεωφόρος Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής, οδός Λέλα Καραγιάννη, βραβείο Δημήτρης Χορν;



 «Ναι, χαρώ σε, και τ' αεροδρόμια έχουνε ονόματα, ωσάν και τς αθρώπους.» Σταυρακομαθιακάκης, _Σειρήνες στη στεριά_. 
 Των αθρώπω δεν κατέω ανε τως έχει πομείνει κιαμιά χάρη ή πράμα άλλο, εξόν τ' όνομα ντως.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2012)

Δημοτικό σχολείο "Στέλιος Καζαντζίδης"


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2012)

Πάντως και στο εξωτερικό έτσι λέγονται, π.χ. Liceo Giacomo Leopardi ή Lyce'e Louis le Grand, χωρίς di/de.


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2012)

*Το Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHOJyPOxmnk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2012)

Και εικόνες από μια καταπληκτική βιβλιοθήκη στην Ιαπωνία: [1][2].


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2013)

*Πού κατευθύνονται δωρεές €100 εκατ. του Ιδρύματος "Στ. Νιάρχος"* (από εδώ)

[...]
Αναφορικά τώρα με την πορεία υλοποίησης του Κέντρου Πολιτισμού στο φαληρικό Δέλτα, το οποίο θα περιλαμβάνει τις κτιριακές εγκαταστάσεις για την Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελλάδας και την Εθνική Λυρική Σκηνή, ο Πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. του Ιδρύματος Α. Δρακόπουλος διευκρίνισε ότι το έργο βρίσκεται εντός αρχικού προϋπολογισμού και εντός του χρονοδιαγράμματος για την παράδοσή του στα τέλη του 2015. Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με το πόρισμα μελέτης της Boston Consulting Group, το έργο εκτιμάται ότι θα συνεισφέρει στην ελληνική οικονομία 1 δισ. ευρώ, στηρίζοντας τον τομέα των κατασκευών και της βιομηχανίας που βρίσκονται σε ύφεση, ενώ 1.500-2.000 εργαζόμενοι ετησίως θα υποστηρίξουν την κατασκευή του.
[...]


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη ότι μου αρέσει αυτή η αποκέντρωση της βιβλιοθήκης.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη ότι μου αρέσει αυτή η αποκέντρωση της βιβλιοθήκης.



Γιατί; 

Το πρόβλημα με τη χωροθέτηση νέων πόλων πολιτισμού / δημόσιου χώρου με νέες χρήσεις κλπ. σε τοποθεσίες εκτός του αστικού κέντρου είναι όταν γίνονται με τη λογική "εδώ βρήκαμε βολικό οικοπεδάκι, εδώ θα τα φτιάξουμε κι ας είναι στη μέση του πουθενά". Ασχέτως των κινήτρων των εμπλεκομένων, ο παλιός Ιππόδρομος δεν έχει αυτήν τη λογική. Είναι προνομιακή (ως προς την θέση και ως προς την πρόσβαση) τοποθεσία για τη δημιουργία ενός νέου αστικού πόλου πολλαπλών χρήσεων και, κυρίως, μπορεί να δώσει νέα ώθηση στη διάνοιξη επιτέλους του περιβόητου παραλιακού μετώπου (η μεγάλη χαμένη ευκαιρία των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων).


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

Και στην Αγγλία η εθνική βιβλιοθήκη βρίσκεται κάπου στο κέντρο της χώρας στη μέση του πουθενά και δεν δέχονται επισκέπτες, αλλά οι βασικές υπηρεσίες και τα αναγνωστήρια είναι στο κέντρο του Λονδίνου. Συγκεκριμένα, όχι απλά στο κέντρο, αλλά κοντά στα πανεπιστήμια. 
Κι αν το δούμε λογικά, γιάυτό η εθνική βιβλιοθήκη είναι δίπλα στο πανεπιστήμιο. Βεβαίως έτσι που μεγάλωσε μετά η Αθήνα το πανεπιστήμιο είναι σε εκατό μεριές, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω ότι το παλιό κτήριο θα εγκαταλειφθεί, πάντως. Επίσης, το Φάληρο δεν είναι και τόσο μακριά από το κέντρο, και στη σύμβαση δωρεάς στην οποία παραπέμπω παραπάνω προβλέπεται ρητά ότι το κράτος πρέπει να ενώσει τις εγκαταστάσεις με την υπόλοιπη Αθήνα με συγκοινωνία και συγκεκριμένα με μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς - αυτό σημαίνει ότι η πρόσβαση θα είναι εύκολη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα υπέρ. Απλά είπα ότι ΕΓΩ δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη. Μεταξύ άλλων και γιατί ο ρόλος της βιβλιοθήκης είναι να στηρίζει και να διευκολύνει την έρευνα, όχι να είναι δικαιολογία για ημερήσια εκδρομή και άδεια από τη δουλειά.
Φυσικά όλα θα εξαρτηθούν από το πως θα εξελιχθεί το κτίριο της εθνικής βιβλιοθήκης στο κέντρο. Εγώ το βλέπω να είναι μια χαρά χώρος για μελέτη και έρευνα όταν όλο το αρχείο της βιβλιοθήκης μεταφερθεί ονλάιν και δεν θα έχει σημασία πού βρίσκεσαι.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπαρχον επιχειρήματα υπέρ. Απλά είπα ότι ΕΓΩ δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη. Μεταξύ άλλων και γιατί ο ρόλος της βιβλιοθήκης είναι να στηρίζει και να διευκολύνει την έρευνα, όχι να είναι δικαιολογία για ημερήσια εκδρομή και άδεια από τη δουλειά.


Παρ' όλ' αυτά, αν η σχολή στην οποία σπουδάζεις ή η δουλειά σου δεν βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, ημερήσια εκδρομή είναι και τώρα να πας στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη. Πόσο μάλλον όταν το κέντρο είναι κάθε τρεις και λίγο κλειστό.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

Ε, ναι, είπα πιο πάνω ότι έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει τα πανεπιστήμια στην Αθήνα κλπ. Και γενικά όλη η χωροταξία, όπου οι υπηρεσίες πανε όπου υπάρχει χώρος και κανένας δεν θέλει να αφήσει το κεντρικό του παράρτημα κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2013)

Πράγματι - αν προσθέσεις και ότι στην ουσία γρήγορη μετακίνηση προσφέρει μόνο το μετρό...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2013)

Κάτσε να τρολάρω λίγο την Παλ Αύρα: http://vimasaronikou.wordpress.com/2013/04/18/%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%AF%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%85%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BA%CE%B9-%CF%8C%CE%BC%CF%89%CF%82-%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%B8%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8C%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BD/


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2013)

Όπως πάντα με μερικά χρόνια καθυστέρηση οι ευαισθητοποιημένοι κάτοικοι, και τα πιο πολλά που λένε δεν ισχύουν με βάση αυτά που λέει το ίδιο το κατασκευαστικό νομικό πρόσωπο.


----------



## Earion (Apr 21, 2013)

Οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι πολίτες δηλώνουν κάτοικοι Πλατείας Βικτωρίας, Αγγελοπούλου, Κυψέλης, Πλατείας Αμερικής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2013)

Εμπρός για την ελεύθερη πλατεία Κολιάτσου!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Κάτσε να τρολάρω λίγο την Παλ Αύρα: http://vimasaronikou.wordpress.com/2013/04/18/%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%AF%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%85%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BA%CE%B9-%CF%8C%CE%BC%CF%89%CF%82-%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%B8%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8C%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BD/


Καλά, σε πρόλαβαν προ πολλού :) Τη μέρα που έγινε η παρουσίαση του έργου, οι ομιλίες διακόπηκαν από διαμαρτυρόμενους με πανό κατά της τσιμεντοποίησης και της κατάργησης του πρασίνου στο Φαληρικό Δέλτα εξαιτίας των έργων - πράγμα που εμένα προσωπικά με έπεισε ότι κανένας από τους διαμαρτυρόμενους δεν είχε πατήσει το πόδι του στο Φαληρικό Δέλτα μέχρι τότε. Μπορεί να μην ήξεραν καν πού πέφτει η Καλλιθέα. Για να 'ναι κοντά στη θάλασσα, όμως, μάλλον την είχαν φανταστεί κάπως σαν τη Χαλκιδική.


Τσιγγάνικα κλαψιάρικα βιολιά: 

Μετά την αποψίλωση του κέντρου από τα Πανεπιστήμια αρχές του 90, τα οποία τα έστειλαν στο βουνό απομονώνοντας τους φοιτητές και στερώντας τους την άμεση επαφή με τα δρώμενα της πόλης, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγετο για την λειτουργία της πόλης και την παιδεία των σπουδαστών, το δράμα συνεχίζεται. ​
Σειρά έχουν πλέον τα ιστορικά κτίρια του κέντρου. Η τριλογία της Βιβλιοθήκης, του Πανεπιστημίου και της Ακαδημίας διαλύεται, γιατί ένα ίδρυμα με ξενόφερτους συμβούλους και μέλη αποφάσισε πως θα «δωρίσει» νέα κτίρια για την στέγαση τους μακρυά από τον φυσικό τους και τον ιστορικό τους χώρο, όπου ανήκουν για πάνω από έναν αιώνα.​
Από πού να το πιάσεις και πού να το αφήσεις. Εντωμεταξύ, εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα καταργηθούν τα ήδη υπάρχοντα κτίρια, μήπως όμως δεν ισχύει;


Αντί αυτών απαίτησε δωρεά δημόσιας γης, για να την τσιμεντοποιήσει και μετά να την εκμεταλλευτεί. Αυτό δεν λέγεται δωρεά. Κάπως αλλιώς λέγεται. ​Αυτό λέγεται «δεν έχω διαβάσει το νόμο με τον οποίο κυρώθηκε η σύμβαση αλλά παρ' όλ' αυτά μιλάω». Έτσι λέγεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2013)

Παραδόθηκε ήδη το νέο Δημοτικό Πάρκο Καλλιθέας (πηγή: Lifo).


----------



## pidyo (Sep 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παραδόθηκε ήδη το νέο Δημοτικό Πάρκο Καλλιθέας (πηγή: Lifo).



Μωρέ παραδόθηκε, αλλά οι δύσμοιροι γονείς με παιδιά που προπονούνται εκεί οι ομάδες τους τι φταίμε που δεν έχουμε πουθενά να κάτσουμε ή που ο Δήμος δεν σκέφτηκε ότι όταν φτιάχνεις γήπεδα για τους συλλόγους της περιοχής πρέπει να προβλέψεις και αποθήκες (για μπάλες, κώνους και άλλα παραφερνάλια), _ανά σύλλογο_, με αποτέλεσμα να γκρινιάζουν οι σύλλογοι στους υπευθύνους των γηπέδων και οι υπεύθυνοι δικαίως να εξηγούν ότι αυτοί έκαναν ό,τι έλεγαν οι προδιαγραφές που τους όρισαν. 

Ωραία τα δεντρολίβανα, μυρίζει όλη η περιοχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2013)

Για τους γονείς, προτείνω να κάνουν υπομονή και αργότερα να πηγαίνουν στη βιβλιοθήκη, όταν ανοίξει. ;) :)
Για τα υπόλοιπα, μόνο από κοντά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2015)

Εικόνες από τη φύτευση στο Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ιδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος (iefimerida.gr )


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2015)

*Σκάκι με τον Γκάρι Κασπάροφ στο Πάρκο Σταύρος Νιάρχος*

Σε λίγες ημέρες ο χώρος του Πάρκου Σταύρος Νιάρχος ανοίγει για το κοινό και προσκαλεί τους Αθηναίους σε μια τετραήμερη σειρά εκδηλώσεων. Στις 21 Ιουνίου, την ημέρα δηλαδή του θερινού ηλιοστασίου και Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μουσικής, το Πάρκο παρουσιάζει ένα συμπυκνωμένο πρόγραμμα δράσεων, ολονύχτιων προβολών, εκδηλώσεων μουσικής, αθλητισμού και δημιουργικών εργαστηρίων, που θα ολοκληρωθούν στις 24 του μήνα. Στο διάστημα αυτής της συνεχούς λειτουργίας του το Πάρκο ευελπιστεί να δείξει στους επισκέπτες του ένα είδος «μικρογραφίας» του μελλοντικού πολυσυλλεκτικού προγράμματός του. Σε αυτό το κάλεσμα προς τη νέα εποχή συμμετέχουν έλληνες και ξένοι μουσικοί οι οποίοι θα δώσουν συναυλίες (χωρίς ακόμη να έχουν ανακοινωθεί ονόματα), ενώ σε ρόλο γκεστ σταρ ο θρύλος Γκάρι Κασπάροφ θα παίξει σκάκι με επισκέπτες. Από τις 22, εξάλλου, έως τις 24 Ιουνίου θα προβάλλονται ταινίες βίντεο αρτ των πιο σημαντικών διεθνών καλλιτεχνών στο πρόγραμμα «Αrt Fireflies in the Night», το οποίο επιμελείται ο αμερικανός θεωρητικός τέχνης και πρόεδρος της Σχολής Καλών Τεχνών στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Γέιλ Ρόμπερτ Στορ.

_Τα Νέα_ 28 Μαΐου 2015


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

Εικόνες από χθες: http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/21311...a-10200-atoma-hthes-sto-parko-stayros-niarhos


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

Μακάρι και εικόνες του αύριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2015)

*On the rise: Renzo Piano set to transform an Athenian parking lot into cultural hub*


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2015)

Δημοσιογραφική αδεία κλπ αλλά πότε είχε η ευρύτερη περιοχή των Αθηνών πάρκινγκ τέτοιου μεγέθους;


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2015)

Να το ρωτήσω αλλιώς: η Ellie Stathaki από ποιον πλανήτη κατέβηκε; Πράγματι στους Ολυμπιακούς του 2004 ο χώρος χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως γιγαντιαίο πάρκιν. Αλλά πιο πριν ήταν κάτι πολύ πιο γνωστό.

Ας της αναγνωρίσουμε πάντως ότι έβαλε την Kallithea στο χάρτη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2015)

Earion said:


> Να το ρωτήσω αλλιώς: η Ellie Stathaki από ποιον πλανήτη κατέβηκε; Πράγματι στους Ολυμπιακούς του 2004 ο χώρος χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως γιγαντιαίο πάρκιν. Αλλά πιο πριν ήταν κάτι πολύ πιο γνωστό.



Χμμ, βλέπω ότι είναι Θεσσαλονικιά και σπούδαζε μέχρι το 2002, οπότε ποιος ξέρει τι ξέρει; (Χώρια που κατά τη λειτουργία του ιπποδρόμου όλη η περιοχή γινόταν πάλι γιγαντιαίο πάρκινγκ...)



Earion said:


> Ας της αναγνωρίσουμε πάντως ότι έβαλε την Kallithea στο χάρτη.


Η Καλλιθέα πάντως είναι στον χάρτη ήδη από τους αγώνες σκοποβολής στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες του 1896 (δηλαδή πριν καν γίνει «Καλλιθέα»). ;) :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2015)

Earion said:


> Αλλά πιο πριν ήταν κάτι πολύ πιο γνωστό.


Όντως, μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι δεν ανέφερε πουθενά ότι εκεί ήταν ο ιππόδρομος.


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2015)

Οκέι, τότε θα πω το άλλο: έβαλε την polykatoikia στο διεθνές λεξιλόγιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2015)

Αυτό ναι. Αξίζει κάθε κύδος (kudos, αγγλιστί)!


----------



## Earion (Dec 30, 2019)

Εντάξει, κατάπιαμε την ονομασία σε ονομαστική (Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος*), λες και ο Νιάρχος είναι το ίδρυμα, τώρα έχει σειρά να καταπιούμε και το ακρώνυμο (ΚΠΙΣΝ), κι όχι απλώς να το καταπιούμε αλλά και να το εκπνέουμε προφέροντάς το έτσι όπως γράφεται: |kpisn|. Έτσι το λένε στις διαφημίσεις τους στην τηλεόραση. Κπισν. Υπάρχει ελληνική λέξη που να αρχίζει από |kp|; Ναι, τώρα υπάρχει.

* Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να διορθώσουμε και τον τίτλο του νήματος, αλλά από στείρα αντίδραση αποφάσισα να μην το κάνω. :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2019)

Earion said:


> Υπάρχει ελληνική λέξη που να αρχίζει από |kp|; Ναι, τώρα υπάρχει.


Εδώ και δεκαετίες υπάρχουν ελληνικές λέξεις από /kp/: ΚΠΑ, ΚΠΕ, ΚΠΥ... προφέρονται ακριβώς όπως γράφονται.


----------



## Earion (Jan 2, 2020)

ΚΠΑ, ΚΠΕ, ΚΠΥ... Δώσε και ολογράφως.


----------

